# hens starting to lay



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

as most of you recall, i restarted my flock last August and also got my father started with chickens. ordered 23 chicks, 5 different breeds. at about 6 weeks we split them up between our coops. we both have about the same number of each breed.

he is already getting 5-6 eggs a day and i have yet to get 1 egg...what gives???

only things i can think may be causing this...
1- his coop is more closed in than mine. mine is wide open on east side and south end. his chickens stay a little warmer than mine at night.
2- i fed mine 18-20% protein up until about 17-18 weeks old but now on layer. he fed his layer from about 6-8 weeks to current. all my birds are easily 10-20% bigger than his
3- my flock probably gets slightly more sunlight than his. but i would think this would help mine lay sooner, right?

what do yall think?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Is he using artificial light?
Using layer feed at 6 weeks only damages the kidney.Using a pre-lay 2.5% calcium at 16 weeks helps them from depleting calcium from the medullary .


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

no artificial light.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Seminole, I know what you mean about the auto correct. I love how it changes words that you put in there and then later you take a look and see that you've typed something silly in there. Only way that it works fairly good it is to speak real slow but it's still changes the words sometimes. Haha.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I actually go pretty much by the book. I switch them to layer feed around 18 weeks that's what they recommended. Also when I started using light in my coop they started laying lots of eggs. I use the red heat lamp bulb. It doesn't heat up the coop because the coop is too big but it's good lighting for them. I also use the Red because that was also recommended. It's better than using bright light bulb and keeping them awake all night.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

picture my mom sent yesterday of their eggs


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

sswanee17 said:


> Seminole, I know what you mean about the auto correct. I love how it changes words that you put in there and then later you take a look and see that you've typed something silly in there. Only way that it works fairly good it is to speak real slow but it's still changes the words sometimes. Haha.


Speak? I could do that but I have tried the I-tablet (apple) and that made a rare mistake in writing what was said. These others don't work as well. But I do like google search by voice. You start by saying "Okay Google" and it's ready to listen.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

??? huh???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rosco, have you been running around terrorizing your birds? That's the only thing I can think of that might be holding them back. I would sit back and watch away from the coop to see what might be going on. Or put up a trail cam.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

not unless there have been animals trying to get them during the day. but i haven't seen any signs of that kind of stuff...


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

watch...i'll get home and have 8 eggs lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> picture my mom sent yesterday of their eggs


And this pic from your folks is just cruel. Are they getting back at you?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

pretty much lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know that old saying: What comes around goes around.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

nothing could be truer for my family...always stirring something


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Seminole. When I send texts I voice text 98 percent of the time. I hate texting. I have Google speak too. I use Siri also. Amazing technology on these phones.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> nothing could be truer for my family...always stirring something


Give it one more month Rosco. Your hens will be shooting out plenty of eggs AND they'll be in it for the long haul unlike your parents hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OH! So it's genetic. I am beginning to develop an understanding of your personality. I wouldn't mind spending time with the group just for the laughs.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i can assure you, there are no shortages of laughter. we are one of those families that you never close your eyes when blessing the food at the table.

i told mom that the chicken that laid the green egg was sick. that's why it was green. chicken must be gluten intolerant or something... she bit it lol. then i told her pigs have the same reaction. only cure is to take them to Dr. Seuss. her being a retired teacher, caught on after that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> i can assure you, there are no shortages of laughter. we are one of those families that you never close your eyes when blessing the food at the table.
> 
> i told mom that the chicken that laid the green egg was sick. that's why it was green. chicken must be gluten intolerant or something... she bit it lol. then i told her pigs have the same reaction. only cure is to take them to Dr. Seuss. her being a retired teacher, caught on after that.


Oh man, that is too funny. Thanks for the giggle.

I would like to see you selling insurance to somebody. I can't imagine you having any ability to keep that side under wraps for more than a nano second.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Rosco...maybe your mom and pop did a switcheroo....took all the hens and left you with the rooos.  Just kidding..


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah that green egg ain't ripe tell her to put it back for a day or two


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Robin, they usually are too busy trying to figure out if i'm serious...of course, fortunately, my clientele is usually alot like me so its normally back and forth.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

sswanee17 said:


> Seminole. When I send texts I voice text 98 percent of the time. I hate texting. I have Google speak too. I use Siri also. Amazing technology on these phones.


I turned the friggin word corrector off. All it does now is underline.

Roscoe, aside from your parents having more eggs [or not], wasn't your flock traumatized? Maybe you should color a few eggs purple and put them in your parent's chicken's egg nests!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

semi, yes about 3 weeks ago a dog got after 3 of em. could have something to do with it.

i think you just gave me an idea. i could even do like purple and blue polka dot lol i can't wait to see mom post those on facebook!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lol. You could say "wow, i heard that was really rare and worth alot of money".


----------

